# Post your best fish that you own.



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Since there was a "post your best cichlid" topic I chose to make " post your best fish topic" because then everyone can join. I will have pics of my dwarf puffers when I get them.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

12"+ Black Ghost Knife


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I can't pick one over another so here are mine

Atractosteus tropicus
View attachment 110824


Vandellia cf. plazaii
View attachment 110825


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

jan said:


>


Those are really cool fish! What are they though, I have never seen them before.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> 12"+ Black Ghost Knife


 more pics of this knife please?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

My African Tigerfish. Wife named him bubba.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have 2 best fish
a 12'' widebar dat and a 14'' RTG aro


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Colt .45 said:


>


Those are really cool fish! What are they though, I have never seen them before.
[/quote]

Giant snakeheads (Channa micropeltes)


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Joga Bonito said:


> more pics of this knife please?


Thanks Joga.
it's tough to get good pictures of this fish because he spends most of his time hiding behind some driftwood. When I put in food, he quickly dashes out, grabs a mouthful, and darts back into hiding.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

My rainbow snakehead jumped almost 4" out of the water and bite my friend








View attachment 110995


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)




----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

jan said:


>


thats a clean ass widebar


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

DiXoN said:


> i have 2 best fish
> a 12'' widebar dat and a 14'' RTG aro










THAT ARROW IS SO SICK


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

and my best fish


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Phatboy,

That is a very nice wide bar!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

yo taht rtg is phat as hell


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My 16 inch (?) male dovii. I love this sonofabitch.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Between these 2 but both are now in a 6x3x3 tank at friends house.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

you and AKSrimish should have a arow poll.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Colt .45 said:


> you and AKSrimish should have a arow poll.


I'd kick lewis's ass on that one there guy!!!!







How big is your's lewis?

My 23 to 24 inch tyre track eel


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

My little runt fahaka (old picture, got him for cheap cuz the pet store didnt think he would make it, now fat and healthy, and bigger!)

View attachment 111670


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Nice puffer! I'm getting 5 dwarfs for my 20 gallon. what size tank is yours in?


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

hes got a 125 to himself now, im leaving for school in the fall, so the bigger the tank, the easier to maintain for my little sister. hes about 7 inches now. he actually threw a temper tantrum this morning and puffed up, lol, only to quickly deflate, it was a short show.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> My 16 inch (?) male dovii. I love this sonofabitch.


Very nice! I cant decide what mine is


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this fish is almost pinstriped in pink i love the coloration and personality
View attachment 111731


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Lol all arowanas are beautiful fish


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Acarichthys Heckelii, AKA the thread fin acara


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Mine was 25" but sold him whats yours.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lewis said:


> Mine was 25" but sold him whats yours.


Only 23 to 24 right now.Just an eyeball guestimate!!!







Never really measure him before!!!I just know he is longer than my 125 gal is wide or tall!!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> My 16 inch (?) male dovii. I love this sonofabitch.


your dovii is awesome ,but your jag is even cooler imo


----------



## fisher (Dec 28, 2005)

this is my guy


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

old pic nutin special just my male JD. no one really likes him anyway


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

VENOM said:


> old pic nutin special just my male JD. no one really likes him anyway


That is a real purrty dempsey VENOM.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

old pics


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

heres ours. had some large nice ones like ak but all died on the move. largest was 28 inches. no drop eye and perfect barbel.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^Jun is that an african or a gold? thats a damn nice aro. Whos that in the background?


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

just a green. nothing to fancy.. wat background? those are african pikes.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

fresh2salt, that tank must have been a war zone constantly. that butti and motag are really going at it.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Female Odo.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> heres ours. had some large nice ones like ak but all died on the move. largest was 28 inches. no drop eye and perfect barbel.


Thank Jun-BTW-Thats a beautiful specimen you got also!!!!!







Yeah i remember reading when your big guys jumped!!!!!Mine has jumped once and i was lucky enough that he woke me up at 2 in the morning-Thank ggodness he was huge and made alot of noise!!!


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

I CAN'T PICK BETWEEN THE TWO.. MY RHOM OR MY CICHLID..
View attachment 113257

View attachment 113256


----------



## Baladude (Jul 16, 2006)

There is some awsome fish in this topic!!!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

couldn't decide so

View attachment 113679


View attachment 113680


last pic, I love my dempseys too! and they love each other


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Those Pbass look sweet.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok since I already have a forum of my best fish the pacu Beast and my 2 new Oscars I figure I show this guy. My Convict Zeus. I had him in a 29gal and he seemed not to like the female convicts casue he killed all of them. 
View attachment 113997


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mauls said:


> couldn't decide so
> 
> View attachment 113679
> 
> ...


Mauls-How big is that clown of yours?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

its about 13-15" somewhere in that range


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

My champsochromis Caeruleus. 12"


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> couldn't decide so
> 
> View attachment 113679
> 
> ...


Mauls-How big is that clown of yours?








[/quote]
are your JDs males or a pair?


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nice dempseys!! i seen some awesome ones at the store. are they very aggressive?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Deff my fav. I have owned alot of differnt cichlids in my time but this guy wins. Tip dont use sand with managuense lmao.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Love your jags is the male the smaller one as it has some nice colours.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

His name is Bitey


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lewis said:


> Love your jags is the male the smaller one as it has some nice colours.


Yeah i believe so


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

jan said:


>












WOW KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd have to go with my Firemouth at the moment


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

my 7" Queen Trigger

J-Rod


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

SmallTankBighopes said:


> My champsochromis Caeruleus. 12"


Me love!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

fisher said:


> this is my guy


huge red devil!


----------

